# New Hitachi Bandsaw



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I received one of these for Christmas, but have not been able to find much in the way of information.









Apparently this saw is quite new, it is not even listed on the Hitachi website yet.

Anyone else have one of these saws? So far I'm quite impressed with the performance for a 12" bandsaw. Motor seems more than adequate. The only limitation is 4-3/4" for resaw, but I'm looking into a riser-block possibility to gain another 6" in height.

This saw looks 'very' similiar to the Sears Craftsman 12" bandsaw also.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Snowshoe said:


> I received one of these for Christmas, but have not been able to find much in the way of information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the looks of it but I personal haven't ever seen that model....... I guess I have to get out more. Hope you are enjoying it!

Ed


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

reible said:


> I like the looks of it but I personal haven't ever seen that model....... I guess I have to get out more. Hope you are enjoying it!
> 
> Ed


So far so good. Turns out the upper frame is virtually identical to the Harbor Freight, Grizzly and Ridgid models. Will be testing a Ridgid Riser Block, and Grizzly tension release arm in the not too distant future. 

I'm just getting started learning some small bandsaw boxes. So far the saw is better at making them than I am.


----------



## Stu in Tokyo Japan (Feb 11, 2005)

Is it made in Japan?

I've never seen one like it here in Japan.

I have a very old, but very good re-saw band saw, a Hitachi B601...








I restored it myself (hence the Blue  color, I did not like the green)

It has a 63 mm wide blade, carbide tipped, and it rips through wood like the old hot knife through butter!

I'd be very interested to see if that one of yours is made in Japan, or made for Hitachi by someone esle, could be a "US" Hitachi maybe?

Anyways, nice Christmas present for sure!!

Cheers!


----------



## gdog (Jan 14, 2005)

I am considering that bandsaw. It will fit my small shop and small budget very nicely. Let us know how the riser block and tension release work out.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Stu in Tokyo Japan said:


> Is it made in Japan?
> 
> ... some content removed ...
> 
> ...


Tag on the back says it was made in Taiwan.

Good looking job on the restoration of your bandsaw, and nothing wrong with the Blue as I see it


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

gdog said:


> I am considering that bandsaw. It will fit my small shop and small budget very nicely. Let us know how the riser block and tension release work out.


Will do. It won't be right away though.  

If your interested in this bandsaw, you might check out http://cb13f.cpu-etc.com/

A small amount of info on the CB13F.


----------



## Stu in Tokyo Japan (Feb 11, 2005)

I wonder if it will be available in Japan, that saw, with my Big Blue one would be a great set up. Big Blue is really only for re-saw, I'm looking at running thinner blades on it, but that would require me making new guides etc as well, a lot of work.

For the price that Hitachi 12" would be great!

Cheers!


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Stu in Tokyo Japan said:


> I wonder if it will be available in Japan, that saw, with my Big Blue one would be a great set up. Big Blue is really only for re-saw, I'm looking at running thinner blades on it, but that would require me making new guides etc as well, a lot of work.
> 
> For the price that Hitachi 12" would be great!
> 
> Cheers!


Not sure about availability in Japan. I found mine in a Lowe's store in NW Montana.  

I tried my first bandsaw box the other night with a 1/8" blade. Went reasonably well -- and I learned a few things, but I think some changes may be in order.

I was looking through my Iturra Design Bandsaw Catalog and I believe the Delta upper and lower guide assemblies will fit on this saw. I'll be giving those a try before long also -- the guide 'pins' they use dont strike me as being all that hot compared to a set of cool blocks.

And of course, new blades. I'm running with the $4.95 blades from Lowes right now.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

Gosh Stu, that saw you have looks like quite the beastie! How many gallons of diesel fuel does it burn per hour? *LOL* I actually love older pieces of equipment like that, they seem to have "personality". Once you get to know the machine it's a delight to use, or at least that has been my experience.

Reible that looks like a pretty nice saw. I think you guys are conspiring to keep me in the poor house! I feel like a kid looking through the candy store window. Keep us up to date on your opinion of the saw. I'll get one one day and would prefer the opinions of the owners over a tester that doesn't really know the saw.

Regards,
CB


----------



## Stu in Tokyo Japan (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey CB, the funny thing about this saw is that it runs on a universal motor that is geared down....

I was going to change it to a 3-phase one (yes I have 3-phase in my shop) but it works so well, I don't see the point. It is a bit noisy, but I wear my ear muffs anyhow....

You can see it slice up some wood here...
Hi-Res video
Low-Res Video

It is a great saw for resawing, but I'm going to need a smaller saw for other stuff, that 12" hitachi sure looks nice, I hope they are going to offer it for sale here in Japan, the price looks good too!

Cheers!


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

*Bandsawn Boxes with the CB13F*

Thought I would update this thread. The bandsaw is working nicely, I did try adapting a Ridgid 6" riser block kit to the saw but need to re-mill the alignment pins in the block before I can go any further.


As is, with it's 4-7/8" capacity, it will work for items such as bandsaw boxes except for resawing the back off the larger pieces (which instead is done on the table saw).










Now I need to pick up a smaller radius round-over bit for the drawer edging and it should be all set. I think this would be a good job for a laminate router -- smaller and easier to work around the drawer edges.


----------



## juniorswert (Oct 4, 2009)

is that for sale


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, juniorswert.. welcome to the forum! I don't know how often Stu and Stan come to the forum these days. Those posts are 4-1/2 years old. Nice saw tho, eh? I hadn't seen the video but it's still live! One helluva saw!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Georges.


----------



## jc1103 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Guides*

I was wondering if those Delta upper and lower guides _DID_ fit ?? The CB13F, that is.


----------

